# Largest Stadium



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

I thin north korean one will be quite large too.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats the one I'm talking about the Rungrado May Day stadium in Pyongyang.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Maracana??


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

The roof of Stade de France is quite large also :

Surface area of roof: 6 hectares.
Weight of roof structure: 13,000 tonnes (1.5 Eiffel Towers).


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

What about Azteca stadium? that is huge too, one of the biggest in the world.. it would be worthy to get the data also..


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

None of them will keep up with May Day, even if it's only 120,000-130,000 seats, the building footprint is somewhat bigger than just the stands, there is an 800m track up a few floors and other athletic facilities that wrap around it, and the roof "petals" extend past that touching down around the exterior.


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

Benn said:


> None of them will keep up with May Day, even if it's only 120,000-130,000 seats, the building footprint is somewhat bigger than just the stands, there is an 800m track up a few floors and other athletic facilities that wrap around it, and the roof "petals" extend past that touching down around the exterior.


it has an 800 meter track inside the stands ? wow thats sick ... but that eouldnt make sence , shouldnt the space inside the stands just be concourses and stairs and stuff for people to access the stands ? :S

ye i think mayday might have a bigger footprint than booth wembley and jerry world .... the question is if it has a bigger footprint than melbourne cricket ground ? cause i heard a lot of people in the mayday thread stating that " the circumference of the first row at mayday is huge " 
but in the pictures of it i dont see any signs of it bieing larger than any other tracked stadium...... melbourne cricket ground however has plenty of distance between the stands and the track when it is in athletic mode.....


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Huskies said:


> it has an 800 meter track inside the stands ? wow thats sick ... but that eouldnt make sence , shouldnt the space inside the stands just be concourses and stairs and stuff for people to access the stands ? :S
> 
> ye i think mayday might have a bigger footprint than booth wembley and jerry world .... the question is if it has a bigger footprint than melbourne cricket ground ? cause i heard a lot of people in the mayday thread stating that " the circumference of the first row at mayday is huge "
> but in the pictures of it i dont see any signs of it bieing larger than any other tracked stadium...... melbourne cricket ground however has plenty of distance between the stands and the track when it is in athletic mode.....


But May Day is just 60m high by the way, if I remember that correctly, which really isn't all too much if that number should be true.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I assembled very quickly a collage of photos from Google earth. I'll bring more stadiums in it soon. I set terrain to zero, all photos are taken from a height of 999 meters exactly! You can enrich it, but make those adjustments too:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

so what's the criteria going to be? Volume? I imagine volume is only measured by what's inside the stands.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

how come you dont have any photos of modern US stadiums? from ariel view US Football stadiums have the largest footprint.


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they won't, the pitches are tiny and most of the pro stadiums are 60-70000.



Ganis said:


> how come you dont have any photos of modern US stadiums? from ariel view US Football stadiums have the largest footprint.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Ganis said:


> how come you dont have any photos of modern US stadiums? from ariel view US Football stadiums have the largest footprint.


 Its not like you can't save it and add your own photos, just as I said. And as far footprint is concerned, this was the biggest I could find. Apparently football stadiums with athletic track have the largest footprint


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> I assembled very quickly a collage of photos from Google earth. I'll bring more stadiums in it soon. I set terrain to zero, all photos are taken from a height of 999 meters exactly! You can enrich it, but make those adjustments too:



haha i was just gonna post a comparison between MCG and mayday but you beat me to it  well yours is better anyway... on this pic may day really has a huge footprint , but we need to keep in mind that the roof streches outside of the stands as shown on this picture ... so its total footprint is alot larger than its efficent footprint..


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Yea, and the roof isn't particularly high too, ANZ, Ataturk, Athens' have taller roofs, maybe Beijing's too(?)

EDIT: I wanted to put Wembley too, but my google earth isn't updated, it shows it still U/C


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

alot of stadiums dont look the size of their capacity, like mayday doesn't look 150 000 to me and alot of others agree on that ,just like Toyota stadium look bigger than its 40k capacity .. seat width and quallity , legroom and such has alot to do with this ..

SO maybe what we really want to know is : if you would put the same seats ( i was gonna say same legroom to but the legroom is so built into the stands , seats are more interchangable) in every stadium in the world, which stadium would have the highest capacity?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

An old stadium in Praha, near Slavia Praha stadium.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> I assembled very quickly a collage of photos from Google earth. I'll bring more stadiums in it soon. I set terrain to zero, all photos are taken from a height of 999 meters exactly! You can enrich it, but make those adjustments too:


Compare them with the first stadium of the modern world, Panathinaiko Stadium, where the first Olympics where hosted in 1896.
Capacity 80.000:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ganis said:


> how come you dont have any photos of modern US stadiums? from ariel view US Football stadiums have the largest footprint.


not a chance


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Maracana is almost the exact size of Beijing National!

But MayDay is really on a league of his own :shocked:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Alt. 1000m :










According to me the size of roofs is almost the same.


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Alt. 1000m :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pictures not working


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

in terms of capacity Strahov Stadium in Prague can fit in 240,000.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Huskies said:


> pictures not working


Editing done !


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Editing done !


although IMO a great stadium , i dont think stade the france can really challenge in any size cathegory, since its not the tallest , it does not have the biggest footprint ( although i dont think we have agreed on wich have the biggest footprint , but its not stade de france .. ) it does not have the biggest seating bowl .... its not the biggest in any way obviously ( correct me if im wrong ) so i dont think it qualifies for this thread. no offence though parc , i know you only posted that pic for comparison


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Better take photos at a height of less than 1km, cause Google Earth changes and measures with a 10 meter accuracy your height after that mark.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Huskies said:


> although IMO a great stadium , i dont think stade the france can really challenge in any size cathegory, since its not the tallest , it does not have the biggest footprint ( although i dont think we have agreed on wich have the biggest footprint , but its not stade de france .. ) it does not have the biggest seating bowl .... its not the biggest in any way obviously ( correct me if im wrong ) so i dont think it qualifies for this thread. no offence though parc , i know you only posted that pic for comparison


You're right.. But You forgot it is the biggest modular athletic stadium in the world. :cheers: (Because it's the only one :lol

About the Height of the roof : 46m (from the pitch)

About the surface area of roof (6 hectares), I know it is not the largest one, but maybe in the top 5 because it is much larger than its 80K seating bowl and the roof also covers a part of the running track :


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Welshlad said:


> I'm pretty sure they won't, the pitches are tiny and most of the pro stadiums are 60-70000.


The new Cowboys stadium might be close to the largest in terms of footprint, with the length from one end of the arches to the other end roughly a quarter of a mile (400 meters).

Also, with the exception of Jerry World of course, the largest US Football stadiums are not NFL stadiums, but old college stadiums. The University of Michigan's stadium, for instance, seats 100,000+ in a single tier stadium that has very little slope.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

MRichR said:


> The new Cowboys stadium might be close to the largest in terms of footprint, with the length from one end of the arches to the other end roughly *a quarter of a mile (400 meters)*.


So Stade de France is not so small because the largest diameter of the roof is : 325 meters.....


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> So Stade de France is not so small because the largest diameter of the roof is : 325 meters.....


Wow, thats big, really big


----------



## lilyayo (Mar 9, 2008)

Old trafford is one of the weirdest stadiums in this planet!


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ Old Trafford is just hideous. An oversized ugly roof with a stadium attached to it.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I google earthed and screen shoted some of the large US college and a high school stadium to compare them to the birds nest and new Cowboys stadium


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

OK now I'm MAD  ......

I know it's simply a French stadium :

But I gave/give you numbers about Stade de France :

H: 46 meters
Size of the roof : 325 x 282 meters.

Size of the seating bowl : 274 X 232 meters !

So........


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> OK now I'm MAD  ......
> 
> I know it's simply a French stadium :
> 
> ...


I really do like the Stade de France, but in comparison to others sadly it in fact is rather tiny:


> Rungnado 1st of May Stadium, Pyeongyang
> The May Day stadium has 150,000 seats and a total floor space of more than 207,000m2.
> This makes the MAY DAY Stadium the biggest stadium in the world! It's a comprehensive athletic and cultural base where varieties of athletic activities can be held including football games. The inner stadium floor area covers 25,000m2 including 14,000m2 of which its athletic field is artificially made and 8,300m2 of lawn. Vertical axis of stadium is 450m and horizontal axis 350m.The stadium has eight storeys and is more than 60 metres high from the ground to the roof. The 60 metre long canopy is enough to cover the section of the stands. The pent of the inner roof is 60 metres long and the outer roof 40m long. The 16 arch roofs link with one another like flower petals.
> ...


source:http://www.fussballtempel.net/afc/PRK/May_Day.html


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Well to be honest, May Day looks very cheap and cheaply made.


----------



## Horatio Caine (Apr 13, 2009)

salaverryo said:


> ^^ Old Trafford is just hideous. An oversized ugly roof with a stadium attached to it.


Apparently they're going to expand it even further... 
Then again, they have about 2 months of free time to build on it, the Premiership plays non-stop from August-May.

Perhaps they should use the City of Manchester Stadium for one year and let the constructors have a whole year where they can properly rebuild the stadium. 
But the loss of ticket revenue would be to big I suppose.


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

lilyayo said:


> Old trafford is one of the weirdest stadiums in this planet!


They've filled in those two corners since then, looks a lot better since. 










And it didn't look weird at all. This is a weird stadium -


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> I really do like the Stade de France, but in comparison to others sadly it in fact is rather tiny:


I know it's not the largest... 

But :

Thank you for numbers... That's all I wanted... Because comarisons made with pictures....:nuts:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Horatio Caine said:


> Apparently they're going to expand it even further...
> Then again, they have about 2 months of free time to build on it, the Premiership plays non-stop from August-May.
> 
> Perhaps they should use the City of Manchester Stadium for one year and let the constructors have a whole year where they can properly rebuild the stadium.
> But the loss of ticket revenue would be to big I suppose.


Old Trafford's three other stands are bigger than CoMS.


----------



## lilyayo (Mar 9, 2008)

[IMG said:


> http://i14.tinypic.com/4pp2xjn.jpg[/IMG]



Wooow!...lol..and how bout this one?


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> OK now I'm MAD  ......
> 
> I know it's simply a French stadium :
> 
> ...


so..... want a medal?


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by 
[IMG 
http://i14.tinypic.com/4pp2xjn.jpg[/IMG]

What stadium is that


----------



## galaxtico (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.stadiumzone.net has a special about Salt Lake Stadium in India, probably the largest stadium in the world.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ganis said:


> so..... want a medal?


No, but as I already wrote, a comparison made with numbers is simply better than with photos :nuts:

AND : It's easy to say :



Ganis said:


> from ariel view US Football stadiums have the largest footprint.


When you don't give numbers..... So do you want also a medal for your so usefull & approximate statement ????


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

galaxtico said:


> http://www.stadiumzone.net has a special about Salt Lake Stadium in India, probably the largest stadium in the world.



if this stadium really takes 120 000 people, its only because most parts of the stadium does not have seats, just concrete steps... ¨

it is because of stadiums like saltlake and mayday and those huge looking college stadiums with bleachers that you think yeah they have a high capacity, but is the actual structure equally impressive as the capacity in terms of size? and if they had plastic seats like modern stadiums , how much lower capacity would they have ? its so tricky to compare stadiums in " hugeness" when capacity has so much to do with seats / bleachers and seat width and such 

therefore, the main question in this thread is imo which stadium would have the largest capacity in the world if every stadium would have 100 % equally sized plastic seats ?


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

bing222 said:


> Originally Posted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Mmbatho Stadium in South Africa. Built by a Russian firm, probably had a few vodkas beforehand.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

what is this horror?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

They should host a couple of games at that stadium for the World Cup next year (especially if one of the newer stadium is not finished on time due to the workers strike).


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Huskies said:


> therefore, the main question in this thread is imo which stadium would have the largest capacity in the world if every stadium would have 100 % equally sized plastic seats ?


Good question. I don't know if Estadia Azteca would meet your criteria. If not it would have to be one of the few all-seater stadiums on 100,000 capacity (i.e. MCG and the national stadiums of Malaysia or Indonesia.


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

It's a shocker of a stadium


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Luke80 said:


> Good question. I don't know if Estadia Azteca would meet your criteria. If not it would have to be one of the few all-seater stadiums on 100,000 capacity (i.e. MCG and the national stadiums of Malaysia or Indonesia.



Estadio Azteca is not all-seater.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

danVan said:


> Estadio Azteca is not all-seater.


Of course it is! Why do you claim otherwise?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

koolio said:


> They should host a couple of games at that stadium for the World Cup next year (especially if one of the newer stadium is not finished on time due to the workers strike).


NO WAY !!! The new stadiums will be finished on time !!!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

looks like the upper part of the 2nd tier has got benches
http://emmyplaschy.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/img_1506.jpg


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Assemblage23 said:


> Of course it is! Why do you claim otherwise?


Because it isn't, some sections have benches or just concrete seating. The most probable places for the largest individual seated grounds in the world would be in the US or maybe the MCG.


----------



## ZABoy (Jun 23, 2009)

CorliCorso said:


> It's the Mmbatho Stadium in South Africa. Built by a Russian firm, probably had a few vodkas beforehand.


Hahahaaha guys this stadium is the strangest one. When you watching football your neck becomes sore as u had to turn your head to watch action on the field. When it is full it looks magnificent. Hahahahaha strange architecture indeed


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

What is the one in Prague called? It's huge!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Strahov !


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Huskies said:


> if this stadium really takes 120 000 people, its only because most parts of the stadium does not have seats, just concrete steps... ¨
> 
> it is because of stadiums like saltlake and mayday and those huge looking college stadiums with bleachers that you think yeah they have a high capacity, but is the actual structure equally impressive as the capacity in terms of size? and if they had plastic seats like modern stadiums , how much lower capacity would they have ? its so tricky to compare stadiums in " hugeness" when capacity has so much to do with seats / bleachers and seat width and such
> 
> therefore, the main question in this thread is imo which stadium would have the largest capacity in the world if every stadium would have 100 % equally sized plastic seats ?


Maracanã without all-seats configuration has a capacity of 200,000

Brazil - Uruguay (1950 Fifa World Cup)
July 16th, 1950
Attendance: 199,854

Brazil - Paraguay
August 31st, 1969
Attendance: 183,341

Flamengo - Fluminense
December 15th, 1963
Attendance: 177,020

Flamengo - Vasco
April 4th, 1976
Attendance: 174,770

Nowadays, the capacity is about 100,000 (all-seats), but they put it officially 92,000 due to Brazilian law named Fan Statute, in portuguese "Estatuto do Torcedor" (in other words, safety is the reason)

How it is vs. How it was


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

because of the size of the field and capacity; the height must be similar to the mcg


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Strahov !


cheers


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

bump ! :cheers: 










i think we can declare west stand on DKR stadium in Austin the single largest stand in the world ( not counting racetracks ) , atleast by physical size and height, and probably by capacity to . that stand has seats 70 meters above the field according to the " stadium height " thread , and when i meassured it on google earth i found that it is over 100 meters deep , from the back row to the front row !!! no other stadium i compared to was deeper than 85 meters in that way ( including Mayday, Camp Nou , penn state , Old Trafford , Ataturk.... ) 

if anyone finds a larger stand , prove me wrong, but i feel pretty sure on this one :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal Olympic Stadium? The concourse is so massive it has two subway stations: one at each end. The walls are massive and the stadium incorporates the tallest inclined structure in the world. I'd be surprised if this stadium wasn't the most massive, or close to it.


















http://farm1.static.flickr.com/2/3134668_67792a0d7a.jpg
http://www.chimie.umontreal.ca/bbmec_2009/olympic.jpg


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

i think the most massive stadium was Sydney OLympic stadium-Telstra.And the stands there are just colossal.DKR is definetely the tallest at 65 m(i know this 4 a fact).The biggest volume must be that of a very large olympic stadium,and Sydney was just enormous.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Montreal Olympic Stadium? The concourse is so massive it has two subway stations: one at each end. The walls are massive and the stadium incorporates the tallest inclined structure in the world. I'd be surprised if this stadium wasn't the most massive, or close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... the site is pretty big ... BUT... from those subway stations to the stadium it's literally a FUCKING LONG WAY!! 

Station "Viau", is just in front of the "Star cité" movie theater (those green blocks u see in the bottom right corner)

Station "Pie-IX" is on the corner of Pie-IX av. and "Pierre de Coubertain" av...

in both cases it's a ling walk but the Viau station is closer.


this gives an idea of the distance you have to walk to get to the stadium from the PIE-IX station:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm guessing the new WC stadium in Brasilia maybe close to the largest, only just over 70K in capacity but the concourses are massive.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So DKR stadium is 65m high?!?!


----------



## bananapotato (Mar 7, 2012)

this one?


----------



## bananapotato (Mar 7, 2012)

this stadium look huge from inside


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

bananapotato said:


> this stadium look huge from inside


Wow. Where is it?


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Bukit Jalil Stadium, KL, Malaysia. :lol:


----------



## jsv (May 10, 2012)

bananapotato said:


> this one?


wow, I like this stadium kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

GYEvanEFR said:


> ^^ Bukit Jalil Stadium, KL, Malaysia. :lol:


I'm more surprised that Malaysia fielded a sports team that many people bothered showing up to watch. :|


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

isaidso said:


> I'm more surprised that Malaysia fielded a sports team that many people bothered showing up to watch. :|


It was probably a pre-season tour game for an EPL team or something.

PS. What is that round thing on the roof of the Bird's Nest Stadium?


----------



## UPR20 (May 27, 2011)

Warsaw EURO2012 stadium is just as big in terms of structural circumference as Beijing Olympic however it has an advantage as it has a retractable roof and also has a over 100 meter tall central hanging spire


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Wow. Where is it?


10th Largest football stadium in world.....^^


----------

